# Autocruise Wentworth 2002 Plate



## Monzana7 (Aug 13, 2008)

[align=justify:35a71627e9][/align:35a71627e9]Can someone please tell me where the waste drain plug is I can only find one for the main cold water tank.

Bob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Normally it is by one of the back wheels, it is a flexible hose with a tap on the end spring clipped up to the body. Or if you mean a plug in the waste water tank itself then if memory serves me there is not one.

cabby


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

If it was on a flexible hose and fallen down, got caught and pulled off, you may have just the hole in the waste tank that is not so easy to see without getting low down underneath.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Bob

On my 2002 Wentworth the grey water outlet pipe is on the nearside rear quarter just forward of the step - grey corrugated plastic pipe held against the underside by a spring clip.

Mike


----------

